# Wedding Cakes



## katana (Nov 13, 2010)

I love the look of a high, multiple tier wedding cake.

A very large one with lots of decor. I know they are crazy expensive and not all tiers are always real cake, but they look fabulous! I want a huge cake on my wedding day.

What kind of cakes did you have?

3 Tier? 5 Tier?

Did the guests eat off of a sheet cake from the back when it came time to serving?

What flavor cake did you have?

Chocolate? Vanilla? Red Velvet?


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 15, 2010)

Our wedding cake was not edible - strictly for esthetics.

My husband was a cook and knew how to decorate cakes, so he created a cake out of styrofoam.

Then he covered it with thick, white icing.

Finally, he decorated it with small, silk, purple and blue flowers - no center piece, thankfully.

Our desert was a fabulous, creamy fruit filled strudel.


----------



## vixie13 (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## katana (Nov 16, 2010)

Vicky is that your cake with the sparkling snowflakes!

It is so pretty, were all three tiers edible?


----------



## vixie13 (Nov 16, 2010)

Yup! It's a snowflake cake, with edible sprinkles!! And it was edible on all three layers. Each layers what a different flavor... not like I got to eat any of it!


----------



## katana (Nov 16, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *vixie13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup! It's a snowflake cake, with edible sprinkles!! And it was edible on all three layers. Each layers what a different flavor... not like I got to eat any of it!


3 Flavours!

What kinds?


----------



## vixie13 (Nov 16, 2010)

I think we had a layer of amaretto, a layer of devils food, and a layer of yellow cake.


----------



## katana (Nov 24, 2010)

Have you ever seen that tv show called Cake Boss?

They make incredible over the top, out of this world cakes! Really amazing stuff....


----------



## vivianwell (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow,so nice!


----------



## katana (Nov 24, 2010)

The Royal Wedding cake of the late Lady "Princess" Diana.

A 5-tier white cake.





I wonder what the cake will look like that Prince William has at his ceremony to Kate Middleton...


----------



## Eyeonmodel (Nov 25, 2010)

Wow, All are Yummy Cakes. Now I eat th

Wow, all are Yummy Cakes. Now I eat them.

em.


----------



## katana (Nov 27, 2010)

What kind of cake are you going to have at your wedding?


*Vanilla sponge* 
*Lemon sponge*

*Orange sponge*

*Rich dark chocolate cake*

*Vanilla Cake*

*Lemon blackberry cake*

*Swirled marble cake and sour cream fudge icing*

*Raspberries and cream cake*

*Lemon coconut cupcake tower*  
*Orange mocha cake*

*Hazelnut praline and apricot cake*

*Italian rum cream and fruit cake*

*Marzipan, orange and chocolate cake*

*Strawberries and Cream*

*Carrot*

*Classic chocolate mousse *

*Tiramisu*

*Cappuccino torte *

*Lemon summer berry*

*White chocolate mousse*

*Chocolate and orange*

*Red velvet*

*Devils food cake*

*Peaches and cream *

*Vanilla rum torte*

*Chocolate hazelnut torte *

*Strawberry grand mariner cake*

*Mango*

*Almond cream*

*Lemon poppy seed cake *

*Black forest cake *

*German chocolate cake*

*Ameretto Cake*


----------



## magosienne (Nov 28, 2010)

All i'd really want from past experience (not as a bride, only as a guest !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ), is something really light. So the so traditional cake made of puff pastry, no thanks. Probably a sort of spongy cake with tons of icing.

One of my friends had the idea of making different individual cakes the guests would choose, it was a great idea as the meal was a bit heavy.


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 28, 2010)

I've read that cupcakes are really hot right now.

And the perfect size, after a wedding meal.

Has anyone heard of Pavlova?

Layers of baked meringe, fruit and liqueur, and whipped cream - decadent and yummy!

I'd love this for a wedding desert!


----------



## magosienne (Nov 28, 2010)

I don't like liqueur but apart from that, it sounds yummy !

I think cupcakes are a great idea, you can make so many different frostings !


----------



## katana (Nov 28, 2010)

Dragonfly that sounds delicious!

I had not thought about the fact the dessert might be too heavy after a meal and not get eaten. For this reason cupcakes would seem more appropraite.

A 3 tier cupcake display in different flavours and icings would look very cool.

I like the idea of individual cakes as well!


----------



## divadoll (Nov 28, 2010)

Our first wedding, we didn't have a wedding cake.  Our second wedding (to the same man)  we had a really light Chinese cake.  Its a super super light white sponge cake with fruit cocktail and whipped cream in the middle and iced with the same whipped cream icing.  It is super light and not too sweet.  My sister and I had the same cakes except hers was 3 tiers.


----------



## PrettyDC (Dec 1, 2010)

I was just talking about wedding cakes with a friend on mine at work. I told her that I feel so bad that I never end up eating the cake because they serve it so late during the reception after everyone has eaten dinner, desert and is already on the dance floor. Hardly anyone pays attention to the cake!  She told me that what a lot of people do is have just the bottom layer as real cake and then the top layers are styrofoam and just decorated to match. Cuts down on cost AND you can have the sky-high cake you want. I'd probably just get additional sheet cakes for guests.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 1, 2010)

I noticed that some brides and grooms like to smash wedding cake into each other's faces.

Personally, I think this is a terrible custom - and would start the wheels in motion for a quick annulment, after I spent so much time and money to look fabulous.

I was curious where this silly custom began - any ideas?


----------



## katana (Dec 1, 2010)

I've seen the cake smashing too!

My SO likes that idea, thinks it's fun, I however said it may be cute, if you got icing on my nose only!! HA! Theres no way I'd let my hair and makeup get ruined with cake after all that time and money!


----------



## katana (Dec 1, 2010)

As for where that tradition began....who knows!

I know it is symbolic to feed each other a piece of cake, but smashing it each others faces.....I think this came to be, by accident.

 From around the web....

"Some newly minted husband who was harboring secret hostility toward his new wife thought it would be "funny" to embarrass her in front of all of her loved ones and her new in-laws after she had spent a lifetime dreaming of a perfect wedding and months planning it. It caught on with other passive-aggressive brides and grooms. Then it caught on with others who thought that their guests would be amused by their antics (look how quirky and outrageous we are, making a food fight part of a formal occasion! Look how we don't take ourselves seriously!) The rest is history."
 
  "Don't know but I think it is stupid. How could a groom smash cake on his bride's face after all it took for her to look radiant on her wedding day. I'm sure the tradition was meant for both to take a piece and feed each other as a symbol of how they will take care of each other. But some jack*** thought it would be funnier to make a fool of his wife on their wedding day."
 
 
Really who knows where it came from!


----------



## LivingTheDream (Dec 13, 2010)

ours was done in our wedding colors, pink and orange with a white background. It has a big pink bow on the top made out of icing (which ended up melting on us before we cut the cake, it was 92 out that day i guess that was to be expected.) I would have loved to have a big cake but it would have been stupid and silly for us to have one, so we had two tiers, which was way more than enough for our small beach wedding. Seeing as how it was a small wedding and a destination wedding, it's not like anyone would have ate it or been able to take it home, so we had a small one and ate on it for a week and still had to leave a big slice behind. It was however the best cake i ever ate in my life. It was chocolate cake, with buttercream icing and in the middle of the cake it had chocolate mousse in it.


----------



## 1hourcommute (Dec 27, 2010)

Hopefully, mine shows in a photo below: it was lemon pound cake with buttercream frosting and lemon curd filling...mmmm!


----------



## katana (Dec 29, 2010)

What a lovely cake 1hourcommute!

Are those seashells as decor? Very pretty, I like the solid white  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 1hourcommute (Jan 3, 2011)

They were white chocolate, thanks for asking! And wicked yummy, as was the rest of the cake. Sorta fitting as I grew up on an island (I'm a Mainer), we got married right on the wharf.


----------



## katana (Jan 4, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *1hourcommute* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They were white chocolate, thanks for asking! And wicked yummy, as was the rest of the cake. Sorta fitting as I grew up on an island (I'm a Mainer), we got married right on the wharf.


The white theme is really lovely.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber204 (Mar 31, 2011)

The guy and I both love pumkin type desserts and otherwise don't really eat dessert ever otherwise, and our friends like rum cakes so is it possible to combine the two and have a pumkin rum cake? I gotta try to make this now lol!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 1, 2011)

Amber, I just googled "pumpkin rum cake" and got a ton of hits. Maybe one of the recipes will intrigue you.


----------



## Amber204 (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh typo in last post I meant my friends like rum lol!!

Yes I did find a ton but most just had a rum icing, not enough booze haha!

A friend made one where he put a layer of rum soaked pineapples in the middle and it was the best cake I have ever tasted!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LOH11 (Apr 6, 2011)

we are doing 3 cupcake stands, with the middle stand having a cake on the top for us to cut. Here is the inspiration pic for the cupcake stands and a pic of all of the cupcake flavors we are getting!


----------



## whitwmore55 (Jun 17, 2011)

How pretty!!! The wedding cakes are. It looks more beautiful in snow white color. Lovely.....


----------



## briannajo (May 24, 2013)

I saw this one on Pinterest - beautiful!!!!


----------



## hardystella (Jun 6, 2013)

I just love cakes. Yammy


----------



## medspa (Jun 18, 2013)

Italian Rum cake with Vanilla will be an awesome piece to eat i think.


----------



## therapeuticglam (Jun 26, 2013)

I really like this kind of wedding cakes design,very elegant.


----------



## Kavita000 (Nov 7, 2013)

Well, I am not married yet. But the third one looks very yummy.


----------



## angie828 (Feb 7, 2014)

We had a 3 tier cake and then cupcakes as well.  We also had a grooms cake.  I love the look of the 3 tier cakes but also think that cupcakes are nice because they are so portable.


----------



## marie4u (Feb 13, 2014)

nice


----------

